# New From Ohio



## daK9er (May 17, 2010)

Just purchased a 2005 Outback 27RSDS with the help of my wife. I can't enjoy it until July when I get back from my deployment, but I plan on spending a lot of time on here in the mean time learning my novice routes. I am originally from OH, but here's my shout out from my currently location.... IRAQ!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to Outbacker's and congrats on the OB purchase!!

Well, this should make it even harder to wait until you get home....


----------



## daK9er (May 17, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Welcome to Outbacker's and congrats on the OB purchase!!
> 
> Well, this should make it even harder to wait until you get home....


Thanks, We were going to wait until I got back home in July but, my wife found this deal for a excellent condition 27RSDS for 11K.... so we couldn't pass up the opportunity.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome! Glad you found us!

Sounds like you got a good deal on the 27RSDS - here's to many a great camping trip with it......

Thank You for your service to our Country!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, I think you might qualify as the furthest poster? Welcome to the site, stay safe and hurry home! Thanks for what you do!

Len


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats on the unit, enjoy camping, most of all, thanks for what you are doing right now!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Best of luck with your duty and the new camper! Your going to like the Outback.

Where do you live in Ohio?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like we need to find a state, country, world map for places camped at.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, cincinnati here, we have a group of us that getogether for weekends well kepp you in mind.

Thanks for all you do for us


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site from Bainbridge, Ohio.
Congrats on the Outback.
crunchman


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

And might I say what a great choice you made on the model. We love our 27RSDS. I hope July get here quick for you. Be safe and thank you for your service. When you do get to go camping, remember to post some photos of the new addition.
Thanks again,
Brian


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!

And a sincere Thank You for your service to our great country!

Stay well.

Mark


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, and thank you to you and your family for your service to our country. Be safe and happy camping when you return!


----------



## daK9er (May 17, 2010)

Fanatical1 said:


> Best of luck with your duty and the new camper! Your going to like the Outback.
> 
> Where do you live in Ohio?


Thanks! We're station at Wright-Patterson AFB (Dayton), OH. We are originally from Toledo. I'm am glad to be station 3 hours from home, we go on many camping trips (we tented) with family but now we can RV with them.


----------



## daK9er (May 17, 2010)

outbackmac said:


> Welcome to the forum, cincinnati here, we have a group of us that getogether for weekends well kepp you in mind.
> 
> Thanks for all you do for us


Thanks. Sounds great, we are only an hour away from Cinci. We're always going to Reds games too. We'll be glad to camp up some time. Keep me informed and I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## daK9er (May 17, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. I appreciate all of your sincere gratitude(s), I'll never take it for granted.

I'll be spending a lot of time on here. Can't wait to get home to camp though, I'll take lots of pics to share.


----------

